# Carbide Cutters for DIY Turning Chisel Makers



## wingnut720

As I desired to give the "carbide" turning chisels a try some time ago, but was scared away by the price , I made my own.  I made two "mid-size" chisels using 3/8" bar stock and the "name brand" replacement cutters.  My $60 to $80 chisels cost me a whopping $18 to $20 each.  After using them, and realizing they would forever be a part of my turning future,  I decided to step up to the heavy duty 1/2" bar stock full-size chisels, and figured I would shop around a bit for alternate cutters .  BEHOLD!!!!  I struck pay dirt!!!   AZ Carbide in Chandler, Arizona is my new carbide best friend.  I ordered two 15mm square cutters, two 15mm R2 cutters, and one 16mm round cutter for my new projects.  The square and radius cutters were less than $6 each and the round was less than $11!!!!!!  What a savings, and they were shipped and received in two days for only $2 shipping (if my memory doesn't fade.)  Believe me, the quality is absolutely amazing.  They include a new screw for each cutter and come in a nice little plastic case for safekeeping.  My new chisels, which would cost $80 to $140 each depending on the manufacturer, cost me a whopping $10 to $15 each...bar stock and cutters...and the handles were turned for free from scrap oak I had lying around.  All you DIY chisel makers...check them out at www.azcarbide.com   You won't be sorry!!!


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

If you really want a good price on cutters, check out Captain Eddie Castelin at Big Guy Productions -


----------



## larryc

djrljr said:


> If you really want a good price on cutters, check out Captain Eddie Castelin at Big Guy Productions - *



That link doesn't work.

I buy my cutters from Global Tooling & Supply for $2.84 ea including shipping.


----------



## moke

+1 for AZ carbide.....I just got some new inserts myself and for very reasonable. 

I have ordered from Capt Eddie many times, and I know he was having some health issues but I thought they were behind him...his website does not work...anybody know his status?
He is an awesome guy and moved wood turning forward in his life....


----------



## Edgar

larryc said:


> djrljr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want a good price on cutters, check out Captain Eddie Castelin at Big Guy Productions - *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That link doesn't work.
> 
> I buy my cutters from Global Tooling & Supply for $2.84 ea including shipping.
Click to expand...


I just tried that link & it worked for me. 

Capt. Eddie's web site does seem to have problems from time to time, but he is back making videos - he just posted another last week. I ordered some cutters from him a few weeks ago & received them in short order. 

Cutters may be a little cheaper elsewhere, but I like to support the Capt for all he has been through & all that he has done & continues to do for us wood turners.


----------



## DLGunn

Same result here.  I placed an order with Captain Eddie a couple of weeks back and received it within a few days.


----------

